# Punky wood-Any harm in burning it?



## cricco (Sep 29, 2010)

I just purchased 3 chords of wood from a "friend". It has taken me a month to get around to splitting and stacking it, as I was building a wood shed. Now that I'm splitting it, I see that MOST of it is punky. I can't get the money back, but I've learned to NOT deal with this guy. My question is, is there any harm in burning this wood? What are the drawbacks? Should I refrain from bringing it in the house due to bugs? I'm so pissed right now, but I really have to burn the stuff. I'm thinking, shoulder season wood?


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Newmac

As fas as I know, I don't think it's that big of a deal. provided it's dry, it will burn. However, you simply won't get the same heat from punky wood as non-punky wood. The wood fibers have broken down/rotted so the energy content shouldn't be the same.

I have some wood that is slightly pinky and it burned fine. Just make sure it's dry!

Andrew


----------



## Got Wood (Sep 29, 2010)

It causes cancer and chimney fires ....dont use it ....

Just kidding. Depending on how punky (if it crumbles apart its useless) it is it is most likely usable but will burn quickly. I find that punky wood does absorb water so it is important to keep it top covered and out of the elements.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 29, 2010)

I had some that seemed to burn quite hot so I wouldn't fill up the stove too much until you have tried a little. I've read that if you can tear the rot with your finger the wood isn't worht burning.


----------



## Mike PA (Sep 29, 2010)

How punky are talking about?  If you can't split it because it crumbles more than splits, it won't be worth much.  If there is a ring around that is punky but the center is fine, it will burn fine.  If this is the case, be a little careful with moisture as the punky stuff really soaks it up and may keep the center wetter.  If the wood is spalted, it will be fine to burn, it will just burn quicker.


----------



## pyper (Sep 29, 2010)

I had some 16" pine rounds outside for about 10 years. It was about as rotted as wood can get. I "split" it and spread it out in the sun to dry.

It burned hot and fast. Threw off a lot of heat, but not for long. Kept it outdoors because of the bugs.


----------



## cricco (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. This stuff is pretty bad. It's like stacking pine, its so light. Unfortunately, it's actually ash and maple. Fortunately, this is only about 3 of my 12 cords. I guess I'll just see how it burns.


----------



## gzecc (Sep 30, 2010)

Let the friend know about the "chords" he sold you. Maybe he doesn't know what punk is?


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 30, 2010)

As long as it's dry burn it...good for shoulder season or campfires. Just too bad you had to buy it. Sometimes around here I'll cut what I consider a normal looking tree only to be surprised how hollow and punky it is...that happens.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 30, 2010)

I burn punky wood . . . but as others have said you need to keep it dry since the punk will soak up water pretty easily . . . and it tends to burn fast and hot . . . good for the shoulder season fires but not something you would want to have a lot of in your wood pile.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 30, 2010)

Some pictures would help. 

It is okay to burn as long as it is dry. To keep it dry you must cover it. Wood is not a sponge to soak up moisture.....unless it is punky, so keep it dry or it will not burn at all. It will just sit there and smolder.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 30, 2010)

You have Punky wood too? 

My Punky wood isn't safe to split, because I think it was just last spring that she was here with her fiskars...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...




+



=


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Sep 30, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> You have Punky wood too?
> 
> My Punky wood isn't safe to split, because I think it was just last spring that she was here with her fiskars...
> ...
> ...




Please Tell Me There Is A Good Ending To This Post?


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 30, 2010)

oops, I typo'd I meant to say that my Punky Wood isn't safe to BURN (not split). It's just not seasoned well enough.

here's the good ending....Punky grew up...


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 30, 2010)

Hehheh . . . wondering how many of us actually remember little Punky Brewster . . . and is that really a picture of her grown up? Holy cow . . .


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 30, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Hehheh . . . wondering how many of us actually remember little Punky Brewster . . . and is that really a picture of her grown up? Holy cow . . .



Punky vs. Monica


zap


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Sep 30, 2010)

Monkey Wrench said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I thought I might have to come over and Killl You!

Everyting is cool.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 30, 2010)

Monkey Wrench said:
			
		

> I thought I might have to come over and Killl You!
> 
> Everyting is cool.


ahhh, i get it. No the wood was made BY punky, not FROM Punky...lol. Now, what was the original thread about???


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL @ the Punky Brewster reference. As someone who fondly grew up in the 80's, I appreciate that. 

I burt some punky pine last year. Not only did it clog my chimney, all the plubing in the house needs to be reverse flushed. 

Kidding...

Punky pine burns really quick. It throws out heat, just not for long.


----------

